# Same Day Round Trip Montreal-Toronto



## Groundpounder (Feb 12, 2014)

Hello all,

I'm considering taking a SDRT from Montreal to Toronto and back on VIA. The itinerary I am considering gets me into Toronto at 11:39, and the train back to Montreal leaves at 15:15. What is the on time performance like on these trains? Barring any unusual circumstances, how risky is it trying to do this trip in one day? There are two other trains that head back to Montreal after the 15:15 departure, so I guess I have a few backups, if need be. What is the Toronto station like? Decent enough to spend a few hours? How does VIA compare to Amtrak?

Thanks....


----------



## Trogdor (Feb 12, 2014)

I don't have statistics, but the few times I've been on VIA corridor trains, they've been on time or close to it.

My thing is, why would you want to spend several hours in Toronto Union Station? It's a nice enough station, but actually going out and seeing something in Toronto, IMO, would be much nicer.

As for comparing VIA to Amtrak, business class is much better on VIA (seating is the same as coach, but you get free food and booze). Coach seating is comparable, but you have an attendant pushing a cart rather than a cafe car, which I find to be a minus.


----------



## Anderson (Feb 12, 2014)

I think VIA's OTP is pretty good (I've never been on a Corridor train that was more than a few minutes late, but I could also be lucky).

Toronto Union Station was undergoing renovations last time I was there, so it was a bit of a mess at the time. However, that was last summer. That said, it's fairly similar to Grand Central in a lot of respects (and it's got roughly the same floor plan as old Penn Station).

As to VIA...I can only comment on Business Class, but BC on VIA is probably the nicest short-distance/corridor service in North America.

Edit: I guess the way I'd put it: If I could be teleported to ride an equal-length trip, time-wise, free of charge on VIA in BC or on the Acela in First Class, there's no question that I'd choose VIA over the Acela.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 12, 2014)

Groundpounder said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm considering taking a SDRT from Montreal to Toronto and back on VIA. The itinerary I am considering gets me into Toronto at 11:39, and the train back to Montreal leaves at 15:15. What is the on time performance like on these trains? Barring any unusual circumstances, how risky is it trying to do this trip in one day? There are two other trains that head back to Montreal after the 15:15 departure, so I guess I have a few backups, if need be. What is the Toronto station like? Decent enough to spend a few hours? How does VIA compare to Amtrak?
> 
> Thanks....


If you are riding in Business Class on VIA ( an Upgrade from Coach is Pricey, similar to Acela First Class)you will be able to use the Panorama Lounges in Toronto and Montreal while waiting on your Trains! Soft Drinks,Water,Juice, Light Snacks, Newspapers,Clean Restrooms,Wifi, Priority Boarding etc. Very similar to Amtrak's Club Acela/Metro Lounges except the Staff are Generally more Polite and Helpful!

Shouldn't be any problem making your Connections, the VIA Corridor Trains (Windsor to Quebec City)are very Reliable in keeping their OTP!

If ind the VIA Corridor Train Seating whether in Coach or Business Class (used to be called VIA 1) to be more Comfortable than Acela or NEC Regional Equipment!


----------



## Groundpounder (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks for the info all.

I'm not opposed to going outside of the station, but I am thinking worse case situation with bad weather inhibiting walking around.

Sounds like this trip is do-able, so now I just gotta decide if I want to do this for sure.


----------



## jimhudson (Feb 12, 2014)

Groundpounder said:


> Thanks for the info all.
> 
> I'm not opposed to going outside of the station, but I am thinking worse case situation with bad weather inhibiting walking around.
> 
> Sounds like this trip is do-able, so now I just gotta decide if I want to do this for sure.


In Toronto you can use the Underground Trails, a System of Tunnels to get around Downtown including Shopping and also the Subway runs from Union Station so no need to go outside in Freezing Weather! GO Trains also run out of Union Station if you want to do some Sight Seeing while in Toronto!


----------

